
Senate Republicans propose law to outlaw end-to-end encryption - tobr
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/06/23/senate-republicans-propose-outlawing-e2e-encryption
======
dehrmann
To give a different example of what we're dealing with, California Senator
Diane Feinstein has been a vocal opponent of encryption. Google "diane
feinstein encryption" for some examples; it's a long-running theme with her.
At the same time, she was pretty unhappy with the CIA snooping around Senate
computers[1]. You'd think she could make the connection that if even her title
and the law aren't enough to protect her, maybe encryption can be a good
thing, but no, she's one of the senators behind the EARN IT Act.

1: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/feins...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/feinstein-cia-searched-intelligence-committee-
computers/2014/03/11/982cbc2c-a923-11e3-8599-ce7295b6851c_story.html)

~~~
thearchitect1
Please read the actual bill for yourself. The earn it act does not ban
encryption.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23622169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23622169)

------
rich_sasha
America is a great country, but I don’t understand it. You won’t be allowed to
encrypt your stuff, but you can buy a gun at every Walmart.

------
tibbydudeza
Yep ... it would be those 3 GOP numbnuts.

------
chrismatheson
Would this also make p2p tech illegal?

